# How to tell the difference between 2 stroke and 4 stroke



## popoeye (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought an engine and have it all ready to start and realized I am not sure if it is a four stroke or two. I am guessing it is a two I can't find a seperate oil container anywhere. Is there a certain spot I should look and if it is a four and I run mix gas will it hurt the engine besides fouling the plugs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 26, 2011)

A four stroke will have a crank case for the oil and a 2 stroke MAY have an oil reservoir. What kind of motor? Make, hp?


----------



## 200racing (Jun 26, 2011)

check and see if it has a reed valve behind the carb. you could also run the serial# on the internet.


----------



## popoeye (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you guys. Once I really got in there and was looking for what you guys suggested I found a sticker that stated it was a 2 cylinder 2 stroke. However now I am having other problems and will be posting a new thread. Your input would be greatly apperciated.


----------

